
Shaken 101: Mitigating Illegal Robocalling and Caller ID Scams [video] - throw0101a
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfsjLc8LM1U
======
throw0101a
The video is an hour, but the explanation is the first 35 minutes. The latter
half is Q&A.

